# Foxes Minecraft Server ( foxescraft.com )



## MoreThanOneFox (May 15, 2011)

Around two or so months ago, I opened my custom built, professionally colocated, dedicated Minecraft server to the general public. In that time we've had almost 6000 unique usernames connect, have had over 50 users connected concurrently on more than one occasion and FoxesCraft has become a huge success often breaking 30+ users for 48 hour stretches during the weekend. Rarely does it dip below 10 users online at ANY given time. In fact, its not uncommon to see 20 people on at 5am when most of the English-speaking world is asleep or at work.

For those who haven't joined us yet, the server name is *foxescraft.com* on the default port of 25565

*What is FoxesCraft?*

In the simplest terms, it's a public Minecraft server for people who like SMP and with a little creative mixed in. We're not a pure vanilla server and we're not pure creative. The server employs an extensive list of plugins, mostly to enhance the game play, several of which are proprietary and can only be found here. Some of these include WorldGuard, iConomyChestShop and MyWarp.

*Why FoxesCraft?*

If you've ever had your house burn down, remember, that never happens on FoxesCraft.

If you've ever had your chests broken into and items stolen, remember, that never happens on FoxesCraft.

If you've ever been griefed. remember, that never happens on FoxesCraft ( as long as you use our extremely simple proprietary protection plugin...  ).

*That sounds pretty good...tell me more! *

Since we don't believe in slaving all day to find a few diamonds ( of which you'll lose because you fell into lava...right? XD ), we have a huge mall with a server run shop at the center which sells common building materials very cheaply ( 256 blocks of stone for $1! wow! that deal can't be beat!  ) but also buys raw materials, like iron, gold and diamonds, at a set price. So you always have a place to buy and sell the things you need to build without being ripped off by other players or having shops you visit sellout of popular items all the time.

Speaking of money...not so good at finding diamonds? Not a problem. We have a factory where you can craft items for money! 

There's no whitelist, so don't reply with "ADD ME ", 'cause theres nothing to add  you to, just come on in! o.o

Lag hasn't been much of an issue either, as this server was custom built with the purpose of being a dedicated Minecraft server. With that said, the server is wicked /fast/. Quad 3.30 GHz ( OMG Sandy Bridge O.O ), 16GB of DDR3, multiple SSD drives ( one dedicate just to Minecraft server data! ). It's professionally colo'd in a datacenter ( not in someone's bedroom on a cable modem... ) with oodles of bandwidth. And it's basically the only thing running on the entire box. Pretty cool, eh?

We do have some rules to maintain order and keep the game as fair as possible. The complete list, which really isn't that long, is available at http://foxescraft.com. There is also a link to the FAQ, which I highly recommend you read because chances are, your question has already been answered. 

Our zoom-able map is at http://map.foxescraft.com and is regenerated several times per day.


----------



## TJSx25 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi u banned me for no reason dude seriously WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## Cobra10106 (Jul 7, 2011)

i went to the website listed and i did read alot, but found no server adress, could you help please


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 8, 2011)

lmao, is there anything you dont ban for?

PROTIP: If you join this server and want to skip the tutorial, type in /kill.
:3


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, I can see you want to take a hard stance on griefing here but I think your rules there are a wee bit draconian.  An oopsie or a misunderstanding = B&? Not cool.

Also, "Foxtown"? If you have a bunch of RPers in there like I'm afraid you do then fuck that noise.  I notice also that aside from the griefing rules, your rules are actually very VERY... absent.  Makes me wonder what kind of crap goes on.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 8, 2011)

Left a single block pillar of dirt? B&


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Left a single block pillar of dirt? B&


 
are you shitting me


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guise look what I found




> *Rules for Foxes Minecraft Server*
> 
> *No Griefing*
> This includes anything you're going to "fix" or "put back" as well as  adding blocks to climb over obstacles. If its not your house, leave it  alone!
> ...


Some of the rules are pure retardation. I guess I shouldn't expect much from a typical public furry server.
Hell the FAQ says it has a plugin to stop you from being social. Quite a bit of this stuff would drive people with at least half a brain away. It appears the owner is against users or reason for the most part.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2011)

Pssh.  Summed up easily with "COME HERE AND MAKE MY SERVER PRETTY FOR ME, PEONS.  CONSIDER YOURSELF MY PERSONAL LANDSCAPERS."


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 10, 2011)

Everything I hate about multiplayer servers is in this server. From admins and higher ups getting a massive advantage, to some very strange rules.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2011)

The furry SMP server I'm on is *definitely* superior to this joke. Good luck getting members with rules like that!


----------



## casebier97 (Jul 13, 2011)

hello this is kinghtwolfer31 i am one of the members on your minecraft server that got banned i wanted to talk to u about that because i would really like to be un banned because your server is the best one i have seen and me and my friends were building some pretty awesome things and i would ask that u unbann us and to give me and my cussin another chance i hope to talk to you soon thank you


----------



## Waffles (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't bother there, just come here~
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/96145-Minecraft-server


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

1) It's not a furry server.
2) The rules are typical of a public Minecraft server.
3) We have fun, if you don't like it, don't join.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The furry SMP server I'm on is *definitely* superior to this joke. Good luck getting members with rules like that!



We've had over 6000 people connect in the past 3 months, and average 30+ connected users all weekend long and 10-20 at any given point during the week. So...yeah...about that users thing...guess I don't need luck!


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Don't bother there, just come here~
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/96145-Minecraft-server


 
I would...but its down all the time! XD LOL!!!


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Everything I hate about multiplayer servers is in this server. From admins and higher ups getting a massive advantage, to some very strange rules.


 
"Massive advantage", like...answering tons of dumb questions over and over? Having arguments with idiot users who haven't a clue about how to run a server? If you call those "massive advantages"...I suppose we do :3


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Meadow said:


> lmao, is there anything you dont ban for?
> 
> PROTIP: If you join this server and want to skip the tutorial, type in /kill.
> :3



To enlighten everyone, here is Mr Genius's log:

2011-07-08 01:41:04 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: ./warp help does nothing 
2011-07-08 01:41:34 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: I am stuck 
2011-07-08 01:41:38 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: cant warp out 
2011-07-08 01:41:45 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: ,/spawn doesn't work 
2011-07-08 01:42:19 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: =.= 
2011-07-08 01:42:24 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: I AM TRAPPED 
2011-07-08 01:42:59 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: I cant warp out of this place and /spawn doesn't work 

ROFFLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Left a single block pillar of dirt? B&


 
I just read the other thread and honestly I hadn't laughed that hard in a long time.

You've been banned...



Meadow said:


> I am banned too.
> What happend?! D:



You've been unable to connect...



Meadow said:


> The server is down. =/



You've been griefed...



Meadow said:


> This happend to my ice house while I was not on. An OP needs to help fix it. :C



You've died in derptacular dumb ways XD



Meadow said:


> I just logged out when I was in free fall into a lava sea in the neather. :C
> 
> EDIT: Nothing I can do, I drowned in lava. D:



XD XD XD And all you do is complain and whine! *offers you some cheese* XD XD XD


----------



## Takun (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear OP, stop being an ass.

Thanks.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd never join a server with a mod (or whatever you are on the server) like you on it.


> "Massive advantage", like...answering tons of dumb questions over and  over? Having arguments with idiot users who haven't a clue about how to  run a server? If you call those "massive advantages"...I suppose we do  :3


Well, isn't that, like, YOUR JOB AS A MOD?! Even if there are several questions which are repeated over and over, there are still dumbshits who can't read your faqs or whatever.


> We've had over 6000 people connect in the past 3 months, and average 30+  connected users all weekend long and 10-20 at any given point during  the week. So...yeah...about that users thing...guess I don't need luck! :grin:


Bitches don't know 'bout better servers, so yeah, it's luck because they haven't stumbled upon better servers dohohoho.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I'd never join a server with a mod (or whatever you are on the server) like you on it.


First, I'm not a moderator, I'm the owner. Second, why? Can you even give three well formed reasons? ( doubtful... )



Kuekuatsheu said:


> Well, isn't that, like, YOUR JOB AS A MOD?! Even if there are several questions which are repeated over and over, there are still dumbshits who can't read your faqs or whatever.


No. It's actually not, again, I'm the owner. Kind of funny...this is actually in the FAQ... My job is to maintain the server, set policy, develop plugins, anything else that "steers the ship". Tutorial on join/FAQ/autoreply answers 95% of questions, but some people are just very good at being dumb.



Kuekuatsheu said:


> it's luck because they haven't stumbled upon better servers dohohoho.


Really? How so?


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Takun said:


> Dear OP, stop being an ass.
> 
> Thanks.



The amount of anti-logic here deserves a reply...but I can't think of one, so I'll just remind you of your own wonderful life. 



Takun said:


> 1) Home alone on my birthday
> 2) Got a really physically intensive job that's okay
> 3) Friend killed himself who I hadn't talked to since summer started
> 
> ...



Ok, *now* I'm being an ass. You're welcome.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 20, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> First, I'm not a moderator, I'm the owner. Second, why? Can you even give three well formed reasons? ( doubtful... )


1) You're a douchebag
2) You're a douchebag. I don't like douchebags.
3) Oh and, you're a douchebag




> but some people are just very good at being dumb.


Yes, what did you expect what kind of members do you get when posting on this forum? Questions being repeated over and over only shows how bad your FAQs and Autoreply system is.




> Really? How so?


Use your fucking brain.



> Ok, *now* I'm being an ass. You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice sextuple post with quotes not even from this thread.

1) I was unbanned later, issue was with an OP's mistake, not me.
2) I was unable to connect because the Minecraft servers were down
3) Grieffing happens in basicly all servers.

All of these are neither my fault nor that servers fault. 

All of this is neither relevant or on topic.

EDIT: I love all the guys asking why they were banned in here.



MoreThanOneFox said:


> To enlighten everyone, here is Mr Genius's log:
> 
> 2011-07-08 01:41:04 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: ./warp help does nothing
> 2011-07-08 01:41:34 [INFO] Â§f[Â§aCitizenÂ§f] Meadow654Â§f: I am stuck
> ...



I love how basic commands dont work on your server. Also the hole in spawn which is what I got stuck in.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> 1) You're a douchebag
> 2) You're a douchebag. I don't like douchebags.
> 3) Oh and, you're a douchebag



It's unfortunate that the best you can muster is a highly predictable, and frankly not very entertaining insult. I was half-expecting some creative criticism that I could mull over and perhaps use to improve the server. I guess not today :3



Kuekuatsheu said:


> Yes, what did you expect what kind of members do you get when posting on this forum? Questions being repeated over and over only shows how bad your FAQs and Autoreply system is.



I'm fairly certain my less intelligent users are actually from minestatus.net. I got one of my admins from this forum, and he's been working on a very nice bridge inspired by the Brooklyn Bridge :3 So ~5% failure rate for people asking already-answered questions "shows how bad your FAQs and Autoreply system is"? I'm really glad you're not in charge of anything important in the real world XD


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Meadow said:


> I love how basic commands dont work on your server.



/warp is a basic command? No, it's not, in the case of my server it's provided by MyWarp. And we prefer physical interactions over commands, so you'll need to use the signs in the Portal Room.

But if you hadn't done /kill to skip the tutorial, you'd know all this. 

( BTW, that was a known "bug", I expected people smart enough to figure that out probably didn't need such a basic tutorial...guess I was was wrong, Mr "I AM TRAPPED" XD )

As for /spawn, the author of General ( the 3.x fork ) changed /spawn to /go spawn around 3.2/3.3 for whatever reason ( and I actually like it being different, helps me filter out the slower users XD )


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 20, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> It's unfortunate that the best you can muster is a highly predictable, and frankly not very entertaining insult. I was half-expecting some creative criticism that I could mull over and perhaps use to improve the server. I guess not today :3


Eh wot? I've never tried to be entertaining, if you're only acting like a douchebag to harvest flames, then something in your live went terribly wrong.
Besides that fact, you're calling my insult "highly predictable" and thus "not entertaining", while your flame attempts were the worst I've read in a long time. A bit of a selfown we have here, don't we?





> I'm fairly certain my less intelligent users are actually from minestatus.net. I got one of my admins from here, and he just finish a very nice bridge inspired by the Brooklyn Bridge :3 So ~5% failure rate for people asking already-answered questions "shows how bad your FAQs and Autoreply system is"? I'm really glad you're not in charge of anything important in the real world XD


So you're reffering to someone's intelligence because he rebuilt the Brooklyn Bridge in Minecraft?
Yeah I'm not really in charge of something important except my own life, and I'm quite happy with it. Because I'm not a douchebag sitting on my high horse looking down on lowly commoners who don't understand your server system with all that Autoreply thing and FAQs and so long and thus banning them immediately, showing off your awsum mod powarz.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 20, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> /warp is a basic command? No, it's not, in the case of my server it's provided by MyWarp. And we prefer physical interactions over commands, so you'll need to use the signs in the Portal Room.
> 
> But if you hadn't done /kill to skip the tutorial, you'd know all this.
> 
> ...



What known bug are you talking about? 

And I wasn't using "/warp", I was using "/warp help" like it told me to and nothing happend.


Chill on the double posts, bro.

_relevaaaaaaaant_


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Eh wot? I've never tried to be entertaining, if you're only acting like a douchebag to harvest flames, then something in your live went terribly wrong.
> Besides that fact, you're calling my insult "highly predictable" and thus "not entertaining", while your flame attempts were the worst I've read in a long time. A bit of a selfown we have here, don't we?



That's your problem right there, you have a drama-oriented outlook. I'm not flaming you, I'm just being honest. If you had legitimate concerns, I could probably have spent a few minutes addressing them. But you don't. You just want to "harvest flames"...

How do I know this? When exactly did you connect to my server? Oh wait...you've never actually been on there! Shocking! :O



Kuekuatsheu said:


> Because I'm not a douchebag sitting on my high horse looking down on lowly commoners who don't understand your server system with all that Autoreply thing and FAQs and so long and thus banning them immediately, showing off your awsum mod powarz.


 
And yet, you're posting insulting and condescending replies to a thread which deals with a topic you actually have no real interest in. Sounds like you're the one "sitting on your high house" and "looking down on lowly commoners". Because you know better, right?

Simple question for you to answer, what percentage of users have been banned from my server, since you seem to know so much about this entire topic of discussion.. And no, "You're a douchebag" is not a number :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, keep it chill in here!


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Meadow said:


> What known bug are you talking about?


 
I am referring to how you can exit the tutorial without finishing it. Any of the commands which effectively teleport you ( /home, /go, /kill ) would have *previously* allowed you to leave without hitting the last room, which contains most of the FAQ. Hidden among the FAQ signs is the "type this to escape sign".

But that's fixed now...WorldGuard 5.2 has this nifty feature that blacklists or whitelists commands within a region. I suppose if you had fly mod installed, you could technically kill yourself by either falling a bunch of times or shooting over the railing to drown/burn yourself in one of the examples...but if someone is that hellbent on getting out without finishing, they probably have no respect for rules anyway. And thusly, would likely be banned for something else/not bother asking any questions.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 20, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> That's your problem right there, you have a drama-oriented outlook. I'm not flaming you, I'm just being honest. If you had legitimate concerns, I could probably have spent a few minutes addressing them. But you don't. You just want to "harvest flames"...
> 
> How do I know this? When exactly did you connect to my server? Oh wait...you've never actually been on there! Shocking! :O
> 
> ...


It's k sweety, I'm not going to flamewar with you because I got better things to do right now.
I just wanted to point out how stupid you sounded on page 1, flaming members and even a mod without reason.

I know you can do better than just a "NO U" :<


----------



## Waffles (Jul 20, 2011)

Can we just lock this shit or something? OP is not convincing anyone he's not an arse and I doubt we really need multiple minecraft threads....


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Can we just lock this shit or something? OP is not convincing anyone he's not an arse and I doubt we really need multiple minecraft threads....


 

Might as well.


----------

